# اسباب ارتفاع حرارة المحرك



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

يجب المحافظة على درجة حرارة المحرك من الارتفاع المفرط لسبب او اخر لجودة المحرك وكفاءته والحفاظ عليه من التلف بسبب الحرارة المفرطة او البرودة الشديدة .
ان ارتفاع درجة الحرارة تسبب الاشعال المبكر والطرق وانسداد بخاري في انابيب الوقود واعاقة جريانه اضافة الى تلف طبقة الزيت في جدران اسطوانة المحرك وبدوره يؤدي الى تأكل اجزاءه وايضا زيادة الخلوص...الخ .

فهيا نتعرف عن الاسباب .

1-وجود اوساخ في واجهة المشع من الأمام .
2- تراكم الصدى والأوساخ داخل الجيوب المائية للمحرك وتكون عازل لمنع الحرارة من الأنتقال والتسرب .
3- وجود عائق في انابيب اوالجيوب المائية للمحرك .
4- توقيت الأشعال متقدم او متأخر.
5- وجود ماء قليل في المنظومة بسبب نضوحه .
6- وجود انثناء او تلف الخراطيم المطاطية .
7- وجود انحناءات في ريش المروحة او انزلاقها .
8- مستوى الزيت في المحرك قليل .
9- وجود عائق او انثناء في مسلك العادم .
10- وجود اوساخ على سطح المحرك لأعاقة الأشعاع الحراري .
11- تراكم الكاربون في غرف الأحتراق .
12- عدم تنظيم المغذي بصورة صحيحة .
13- عدم انفتاح المنظم الحراري بقدر مناسب لمرور الماء او عطله .
14- وجود مكان لتسرب الضغط من خلال حلقات المكبس.
15- مضخة الماء سائبة او متأكلة .
16- وجود مقاومة احتكاكية بين اجزاء المحرك .
17- المكابح غير منظمة التوقيت .
18- بسبب تلف الحاشية يتسرب العادم الى الماء .
19- نضوح الماء الى زيت المحرك .
20- خلل في ساعة بيان درجة الحرارة .
21- استمرار عمل جهاز التكييف طويلا اثناء توقف السيارة .
22-حاضنة المروحة غير مناسبة او فيها اضرار .
23- عدم صلاحية غطاء المشع .
24- وضع المنظم معكوس .
25- حدوث اشعال قبل اوانه بسبب نوعية الوقود .
26- السير بسرعة بطيئة لمدة بطيئة .
27- الوقوف لمدة طويلة في الأماكن المزدحمة .
28- عدم نفخ الأطارات بالضغط الهواء الكافي .
29- نسبة الأوكتين واطئة في البانزين .
30- السير بسرعة عالية والمحرك معمر جديد .
وبالتحري الكامل عن هذه الاسباب نجعل اداء المحرك احسن واطول عمرا .



البغدادي .:15:


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (20 أغسطس 2007)

خير مشرفنا لنا حقا 
الله يبارك فيك على هذة المعلومات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 أغسطس 2007)

mohamed abouzahra قال:


> خير مشرفنا لنا حقا
> الله يبارك فيك على هذة المعلومات



اعتقد هناك اسباب اخرى لارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك بالامكان الأعضاء المهتمين اضافتها .

هيا يامهندسي السيارات مساهماتكم .

البغدادي .:15:


----------



## يونس فاخر (11 يوليو 2008)

مشاركة رائعة ومفيدة اخي شكري ، بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله


----------



## شكيري (12 يوليو 2008)

تسلم على المعلومات


----------



## جسر الأمل (12 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا أخي


----------



## صديق القمر (12 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات .........


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

سؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لماذاذا ينثر الردياتير المياة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

لابد من تغيييييييييييييييييييييررررررررررررررررر جوان وش السلندررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

أكتر من 50 نصيحه لمستخدمي السيارات 

بسم الله نبدأ

1- قياس مستوى زيت المحرك

عند قياس مستوى منسوب زيت محرك السيارة، يجب أولاً أن تكون السيارة في مستوى أفقي، وأن يتم تشغيل المحرك حتى درجة حرارة تشغيله العادية، وبعد ذلك يوقف تشغيل المحرك بغلق مفتاح الكونتاكت والانتظار حوالي خمس دقائق، ثم يرفع مقياس الزيت من مكانه بالمحرك و ينظف جيداً بقطعة قماش لا تحتوي على وبر، ثم يوضع مكانه مرة أخرى بالمحرك ويرفع ويلاحظ مستوى الزيت، ويجب أن يكون بين العلامتين بالمقاس ولا يكون أعلى من العلامة العلي أو أقل من العلامة السفلي، ولا يجب قياس مستوى الزيت والمحرك في حالة دوران لأن ذلك سيعطي بيان غير مضبوط لمنسوب الزيت بالمـــحرك. 



2- ضغط هواء الإطارات

عند قياس ضغط هواء الإطارات يجب أن يكون العجل بارد، لأن قياس الضغط بعد مشوار طويل بالسيارة يعمل الاحتكاك بين إطار عجل السيارة وبين الطريق على زيادة سخونة الإطارات وبالتالي زيادة سخونة الهواء بداخلها فيرتفع ضغطه، ويعطي بعد ذلك قراءة غير صحيحة لقيمة الضغط داخل الإطارات



3- زيت (سائل) الفرامل

عدم تزويد زيت (سائل) الفرامل عند انخفاض منسوبه في علبة (خزنة) زيت الفرامل، لأن انخفاض منسوب سائل الفرامل يدل على تآكل تيل الفرامل ويعطي الفرصة للمبة بيان الفرامل أن تضيء في التابلوة، أما عند تزويد سائل الفرامل فيتآكل التيل بدون إعطاء أي بيان للسائق حيث أن لمبة الفرامل لم تضيء. ويتم تزويد سائل الفرامل فقط عند تسربه أو عند تغير أي من الأجزاء داخلية بالدورة. ويجب الحظر الشديد عند استخدام زيت الفرامل لان تأثيره شديد على دهان جسم السيارة، وإن حدث وانسكب على جسم السيارة فيجب على الفور سكب كمية من الماء على موضع زيت الفرامل على لجسم السيارة.



4- كابل البطارية

يجب عند تغير أو إصلاح أي أجزاء كهربائية بالسيارة أن يبدأ بنزع كابل (قطاش) البطارية السالب من مكانه تجنباً لعدم حدوث قصر كهربائي بالدوائر الكهربائية بالسيارة، وكذلك عند تغير البطارية فيجب أولاً نزع الكابل (القطاش) السالب ثم نزع الكابل (القطاش) الموجب . وقبل نزع أي من كابل البطارية يجب التأكد أولاً من أن مفتاح الإشعال (الكونتاكت) في وضع الغلق، وأن جميع مفاتيح الأنوار مغلقة، حتى لا يحدث تلف الأجزاء النصف موصلة 
semiconductor
بالدوائر الإلكترونية بالسيارة.



5- ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك

عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك فجأة، يجب على الفور اتخاذ الحارة اليمنى من الطريق والتوقف بالسيارة في مكان أمن من جانب الطريق، وعلى الفور يتم غلق مفتاح الإشعال (الكونتاكت) لإيقاف تشغيل المحرك عن الدوران، بعد ذلك يفتح غطاء المحرك (الكابوت) بحذر ويلاحظ الأتي:- وجود آي تسرب للمياه بدورة التبريد والعمل على منعها أو إصلاح وتغير ما يلزم، التأكد من سلامة تشغيل مروحة التبريد، وبعد أن يبرد المحرك يمكن فتح غطاء الردياتير والتأكد من وجود مياه بداخله، كذلك التأكد من سلامة قربة مياه الردياتير وأن يكون بداخلها مياه حتى المستوى المطلوب، التأكد من سلامة غطاء الردياتير، التأكد من سلامة الردياتير نفسه وعدم وجود أي شيء يحجب الهواء عنه.




6- السير على الطريق

تجنب السير على الطريق خلف شاحنات محملة بـ (رمال أو طوب أو زلط أو براميل أو أي أطوال مثل أسياخ الحديد أو الخشب الخ ) حيث أن كل ذلك معرض للسقوط في أي لحظة فجأة أمامك على الطريق فيؤدي إلى حوادث لا تُحمد عقباها. أو على الأقل ممكن أن يتطاير الرمل على الزجاج الأمامي للسيارة فتحدث به خدوش أو نًقر فتتلف الزجاج، أو يتساقط الطوب على الأرض فيتلف كرتيرة زيت المحرك.



7- تغير شمعات الإشعال (البوجيهات)

يراعى قبل تغير شمعات الإشعال (البوجيهات) للسيارة أن ينفخ حولها جيداُ بهواء مضغوط لتنظيف الأتربة التي قد تكون متراكمة حولها، وبعد نزعها من مكانها يجب تدوير المحرك عدة لفات بالمارش حتى يستطيع كبس المحرك من تنظيف الأتربة حول قلاووظ الشمعة الموجود بوش السلندر ويطردها للخارج، وبذلك يمنع دخول الأتربة إلى داخل أسطوانات المحرك ويطول ذلك من عمر المحرك، وعندئذ تستطيع تركيب البوجيهات الجديدة بعد التأكد من ضبط خلوص الثغرة بالمقاس الموصى به.



8- تزويد مياه الردياتير

عند الكشف على مياه الردياتير لا تفتح غطاء الردياتير و المحرك ساخن حتى لا يندفع ضغط المياه الساخنة إليك فيصيبك بحروق. ويفضل تزويد مياه الردياتير من خلال قربة الردياتير حتى مستوى العلامة العليا بها، ولاحظ أن منسوب المياه في قربة الردياتير يزداد وينقص تلقائياُ تبعاُ لحالة المحرك، فهي تزيد و المحرك ساخن و تنقص عند برودة المحرك، بسبب زيادة الضغط و الخلخلة التي تحدث بالردياتير أثناء السخونة و البرودة. وعند ملء الردياتير من خلال فتحة عنقه وهو ساخن ينتظر حتى يبرد قليلاُ ويفتح الغطاء ببطء، ثم يشغل المحرك أثناء تزويد المياه حتى تختلط المياه الباردة الجديدة مع المياه الساخنة حول الاسطوانات فلا يؤدي ضرر (انحناء) في (وش السلندر).



9- تحديد صوت الفرامل

عند سماع صوت صفارة عند الضغط على بدال الفرامل، ولا تستطيع تحديد مصدر الصوت، هل هو من الفرامل الأمامية؟ أم الخلفية؟ قم بقيادة السيارة على سرعة متوسطة، ثم أجعل صندوق التروس في وضع الحياد، وأرفع فرملة اليد تدريجياً أثناء القيادة، فإذا صدر الصوت فهو من الفرامل الخلفية وإن لم يصدر فهو من الفرامل الأمامية



10- الكهرباء الإستاتيكية

ربما تشعر بصدمة كهربائية خفيفة عند خروجك من باب السيارة وملامسة يدك لجسم السيارة خاصة بعد فترة قيادة طويلة، فلا تنزعج لان هذه ظاهرة طبيعية تعرف بالكهرباء الإستاتيكية و قد تحدث تحت ظروف معينة وخاصة إن كان الجو الخارجي جاف، ولا يمكن منعها ولكن يمكن تقليلها بارتداء ملابس قطنية و البعد عن الملابس المصنعة من الألياف الصناعية ويراعى ذلك في كرسي القيادة أيضاُ، وعند مغادرتك لكرسي القيادة لا تغادره فجأة ولكن ببطء، وقبل النهوض من الكرسي حاول أن تمسك بيدك أي جزء معدني من جسم السيارة لتفريغ شحنتك الإستاتيكية من خلاله.



11- محطات البنزين
بعض محطات البنزين لا تراعي الدقة الشديدة في تصفية خزانات البنزين بها من الماء، فعند التعجيل بالسيارة و سماعك لصوت (سكة) وهو ما يشبه أن ضبط الكهرباء في دائرة الإشعال بالمحرك غير مضبوطة ( وجود كهرباء زيادة)، وخاصة إن كان محرك سيارتك يعمل بالحقن الإليكتروني وهو لا يحتاج إلى ضبط الإشعال لأن ضبط الإشعال يتم إليكترونيا، فهذا دليل على أنك قد ملئت تنك بنزين سيارتك من إحدى هذه المحطات فلا تتعامل معها مرة أخرى.



12- إضاءة لمبة البطارية بالتابلوة

عند إضاءة لمبة البطارية بالتابلوة مع فتح الكونتاكت وتظل مضاءة حتى بعد تشغيل المحرك، فهذا يعني وجود خلل في دائرة الشحن، إما أن تكون البطارية لا تستقبل الشحن لوجود عيب داخلي بها، أو أن منظم الشحن به عيب، أو أن الدينامو لا يعطي الفولت المطلوب لشحن البطارية بسبب عيب داخلي به، أو أن سير الدينامو مرتخي وغير مشدود أو مقطوع، في هذه الحالة يجب التوقف بالسيارة و البحث عن سبب العيب، أو إيداع السيارة لأقرب كهربائي سيارات.



13- فترة التليين الأولى للمحرك

أثناء تشغيل المحرك خلال فترة التليين (للمحرك الجديد أو الذي تم عمل عمرة عمومية له خلال الفترة الأولى للتشغيل (الـ 1000كم) الأولى ينصح بآلاتي: عدم زيادة دوران المحرك على سرعات عالية، وتجنب بدء التشغيل السريع للمحرك، وعدم القيادة بسرعة عالية لمدة طويلة، ويجب عدم تحميل السيارة بأحمال كبيرة، وعدم قطر آي مقطورة في هذه الفترة



14- لون زيت محرك السيارة

بعض سائقي السيارات يفرح ويتباهى أمام زملائه السائقين أن زيت محرك سيارته مازال لونه لم يتغير بعد وضعه في محركه وتشغيل السيارة عدة كيلو مترات، والحقيقة أن من وظائف زيت التزييت في المحركات هو تنظيف المحرك من نواتج احتكاك الأجزاء المتحركة داخله، لهذا فلابد وأن يتغير لونه دليل على أنه يقوم بوظيفته كما ينبغي، أما إن لم يتغير لونه بعد عدة كيلو مترات فهذا دليل على أن الزيت المستخدم لم يقوم بوظيفته وترك الرواسب بداخل المحرك.



15- لون عادم محرك السيارة

في ظروف التشغيل العادية المفروض أن غازات العادم تخرج من الشكمان بدون لون، ولكن هناك ثلاثة أنواع من غازات العادم تخرج من شكمان السيارة في حالات معينة كل منها له لون مختلف عن الآخر، ومن خلاله يمكن تشخيص حالة المحرك: إذا كان لون العادم أبيض مستمر مع حالات التشغيل العادية وفي جميع الظروف، فهذا دليل على أن هناك تسرب لمياه التبريد إلى غرفة الاحتراق وتخترق معه، وإذا كان لون العادم رمادي فاتح يميل إلى السواد فهذا دليل على احتراق كمية كبيرة من الوقود في غرفة الاحتراق مما يدل على احتياج الكربراتير للضبط ً (ضبط الوقود مع الهواء)، وإذا كان لون العادم أزرق سماوي فذلك دليل على أن هناك احتراق لزيت التزييت في غرفة الاحتراق، وهو دل على احتياج المحرك للإصلاح


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

أكتر من 50 نصيحه لمستخدمي السيارات 

بسم الله نبدأ

1- قياس مستوى زيت المحرك

عند قياس مستوى منسوب زيت محرك السيارة، يجب أولاً أن تكون السيارة في مستوى أفقي، وأن يتم تشغيل المحرك حتى درجة حرارة تشغيله العادية، وبعد ذلك يوقف تشغيل المحرك بغلق مفتاح الكونتاكت والانتظار حوالي خمس دقائق، ثم يرفع مقياس الزيت من مكانه بالمحرك و ينظف جيداً بقطعة قماش لا تحتوي على وبر، ثم يوضع مكانه مرة أخرى بالمحرك ويرفع ويلاحظ مستوى الزيت، ويجب أن يكون بين العلامتين بالمقاس ولا يكون أعلى من العلامة العلي أو أقل من العلامة السفلي، ولا يجب قياس مستوى الزيت والمحرك في حالة دوران لأن ذلك سيعطي بيان غير مضبوط لمنسوب الزيت بالمـــحرك. 



2- ضغط هواء الإطارات

عند قياس ضغط هواء الإطارات يجب أن يكون العجل بارد، لأن قياس الضغط بعد مشوار طويل بالسيارة يعمل الاحتكاك بين إطار عجل السيارة وبين الطريق على زيادة سخونة الإطارات وبالتالي زيادة سخونة الهواء بداخلها فيرتفع ضغطه، ويعطي بعد ذلك قراءة غير صحيحة لقيمة الضغط داخل الإطارات



3- زيت (سائل) الفرامل

عدم تزويد زيت (سائل) الفرامل عند انخفاض منسوبه في علبة (خزنة) زيت الفرامل، لأن انخفاض منسوب سائل الفرامل يدل على تآكل تيل الفرامل ويعطي الفرصة للمبة بيان الفرامل أن تضيء في التابلوة، أما عند تزويد سائل الفرامل فيتآكل التيل بدون إعطاء أي بيان للسائق حيث أن لمبة الفرامل لم تضيء. ويتم تزويد سائل الفرامل فقط عند تسربه أو عند تغير أي من الأجزاء داخلية بالدورة. ويجب الحظر الشديد عند استخدام زيت الفرامل لان تأثيره شديد على دهان جسم السيارة، وإن حدث وانسكب على جسم السيارة فيجب على الفور سكب كمية من الماء على موضع زيت الفرامل على لجسم السيارة.



4- كابل البطارية

يجب عند تغير أو إصلاح أي أجزاء كهربائية بالسيارة أن يبدأ بنزع كابل (قطاش) البطارية السالب من مكانه تجنباً لعدم حدوث قصر كهربائي بالدوائر الكهربائية بالسيارة، وكذلك عند تغير البطارية فيجب أولاً نزع الكابل (القطاش) السالب ثم نزع الكابل (القطاش) الموجب . وقبل نزع أي من كابل البطارية يجب التأكد أولاً من أن مفتاح الإشعال (الكونتاكت) في وضع الغلق، وأن جميع مفاتيح الأنوار مغلقة، حتى لا يحدث تلف الأجزاء النصف موصلة 
semiconductor
بالدوائر الإلكترونية بالسيارة.



5- ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك

عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك فجأة، يجب على الفور اتخاذ الحارة اليمنى من الطريق والتوقف بالسيارة في مكان أمن من جانب الطريق، وعلى الفور يتم غلق مفتاح الإشعال (الكونتاكت) لإيقاف تشغيل المحرك عن الدوران، بعد ذلك يفتح غطاء المحرك (الكابوت) بحذر ويلاحظ الأتي:- وجود آي تسرب للمياه بدورة التبريد والعمل على منعها أو إصلاح وتغير ما يلزم، التأكد من سلامة تشغيل مروحة التبريد، وبعد أن يبرد المحرك يمكن فتح غطاء الردياتير والتأكد من وجود مياه بداخله، كذلك التأكد من سلامة قربة مياه الردياتير وأن يكون بداخلها مياه حتى المستوى المطلوب، التأكد من سلامة غطاء الردياتير، التأكد من سلامة الردياتير نفسه وعدم وجود أي شيء يحجب الهواء عنه.




6- السير على الطريق

تجنب السير على الطريق خلف شاحنات محملة بـ (رمال أو طوب أو زلط أو براميل أو أي أطوال مثل أسياخ الحديد أو الخشب الخ ) حيث أن كل ذلك معرض للسقوط في أي لحظة فجأة أمامك على الطريق فيؤدي إلى حوادث لا تُحمد عقباها. أو على الأقل ممكن أن يتطاير الرمل على الزجاج الأمامي للسيارة فتحدث به خدوش أو نًقر فتتلف الزجاج، أو يتساقط الطوب على الأرض فيتلف كرتيرة زيت المحرك.



7- تغير شمعات الإشعال (البوجيهات)

يراعى قبل تغير شمعات الإشعال (البوجيهات) للسيارة أن ينفخ حولها جيداُ بهواء مضغوط لتنظيف الأتربة التي قد تكون متراكمة حولها، وبعد نزعها من مكانها يجب تدوير المحرك عدة لفات بالمارش حتى يستطيع كبس المحرك من تنظيف الأتربة حول قلاووظ الشمعة الموجود بوش السلندر ويطردها للخارج، وبذلك يمنع دخول الأتربة إلى داخل أسطوانات المحرك ويطول ذلك من عمر المحرك، وعندئذ تستطيع تركيب البوجيهات الجديدة بعد التأكد من ضبط خلوص الثغرة بالمقاس الموصى به.



8- تزويد مياه الردياتير

عند الكشف على مياه الردياتير لا تفتح غطاء الردياتير و المحرك ساخن حتى لا يندفع ضغط المياه الساخنة إليك فيصيبك بحروق. ويفضل تزويد مياه الردياتير من خلال قربة الردياتير حتى مستوى العلامة العليا بها، ولاحظ أن منسوب المياه في قربة الردياتير يزداد وينقص تلقائياُ تبعاُ لحالة المحرك، فهي تزيد و المحرك ساخن و تنقص عند برودة المحرك، بسبب زيادة الضغط و الخلخلة التي تحدث بالردياتير أثناء السخونة و البرودة. وعند ملء الردياتير من خلال فتحة عنقه وهو ساخن ينتظر حتى يبرد قليلاُ ويفتح الغطاء ببطء، ثم يشغل المحرك أثناء تزويد المياه حتى تختلط المياه الباردة الجديدة مع المياه الساخنة حول الاسطوانات فلا يؤدي ضرر (انحناء) في (وش السلندر).



9- تحديد صوت الفرامل

عند سماع صوت صفارة عند الضغط على بدال الفرامل، ولا تستطيع تحديد مصدر الصوت، هل هو من الفرامل الأمامية؟ أم الخلفية؟ قم بقيادة السيارة على سرعة متوسطة، ثم أجعل صندوق التروس في وضع الحياد، وأرفع فرملة اليد تدريجياً أثناء القيادة، فإذا صدر الصوت فهو من الفرامل الخلفية وإن لم يصدر فهو من الفرامل الأمامية



10- الكهرباء الإستاتيكية

ربما تشعر بصدمة كهربائية خفيفة عند خروجك من باب السيارة وملامسة يدك لجسم السيارة خاصة بعد فترة قيادة طويلة، فلا تنزعج لان هذه ظاهرة طبيعية تعرف بالكهرباء الإستاتيكية و قد تحدث تحت ظروف معينة وخاصة إن كان الجو الخارجي جاف، ولا يمكن منعها ولكن يمكن تقليلها بارتداء ملابس قطنية و البعد عن الملابس المصنعة من الألياف الصناعية ويراعى ذلك في كرسي القيادة أيضاُ، وعند مغادرتك لكرسي القيادة لا تغادره فجأة ولكن ببطء، وقبل النهوض من الكرسي حاول أن تمسك بيدك أي جزء معدني من جسم السيارة لتفريغ شحنتك الإستاتيكية من خلاله.



11- محطات البنزين
بعض محطات البنزين لا تراعي الدقة الشديدة في تصفية خزانات البنزين بها من الماء، فعند التعجيل بالسيارة و سماعك لصوت (سكة) وهو ما يشبه أن ضبط الكهرباء في دائرة الإشعال بالمحرك غير مضبوطة ( وجود كهرباء زيادة)، وخاصة إن كان محرك سيارتك يعمل بالحقن الإليكتروني وهو لا يحتاج إلى ضبط الإشعال لأن ضبط الإشعال يتم إليكترونيا، فهذا دليل على أنك قد ملئت تنك بنزين سيارتك من إحدى هذه المحطات فلا تتعامل معها مرة أخرى.



12- إضاءة لمبة البطارية بالتابلوة

عند إضاءة لمبة البطارية بالتابلوة مع فتح الكونتاكت وتظل مضاءة حتى بعد تشغيل المحرك، فهذا يعني وجود خلل في دائرة الشحن، إما أن تكون البطارية لا تستقبل الشحن لوجود عيب داخلي بها، أو أن منظم الشحن به عيب، أو أن الدينامو لا يعطي الفولت المطلوب لشحن البطارية بسبب عيب داخلي به، أو أن سير الدينامو مرتخي وغير مشدود أو مقطوع، في هذه الحالة يجب التوقف بالسيارة و البحث عن سبب العيب، أو إيداع السيارة لأقرب كهربائي سيارات.



13- فترة التليين الأولى للمحرك

أثناء تشغيل المحرك خلال فترة التليين (للمحرك الجديد أو الذي تم عمل عمرة عمومية له خلال الفترة الأولى للتشغيل (الـ 1000كم) الأولى ينصح بآلاتي: عدم زيادة دوران المحرك على سرعات عالية، وتجنب بدء التشغيل السريع للمحرك، وعدم القيادة بسرعة عالية لمدة طويلة، ويجب عدم تحميل السيارة بأحمال كبيرة، وعدم قطر آي مقطورة في هذه الفترة



14- لون زيت محرك السيارة

بعض سائقي السيارات يفرح ويتباهى أمام زملائه السائقين أن زيت محرك سيارته مازال لونه لم يتغير بعد وضعه في محركه وتشغيل السيارة عدة كيلو مترات، والحقيقة أن من وظائف زيت التزييت في المحركات هو تنظيف المحرك من نواتج احتكاك الأجزاء المتحركة داخله، لهذا فلابد وأن يتغير لونه دليل على أنه يقوم بوظيفته كما ينبغي، أما إن لم يتغير لونه بعد عدة كيلو مترات فهذا دليل على أن الزيت المستخدم لم يقوم بوظيفته وترك الرواسب بداخل المحرك.



15- لون عادم محرك السيارة

في ظروف التشغيل العادية المفروض أن غازات العادم تخرج من الشكمان بدون لون، ولكن هناك ثلاثة أنواع من غازات العادم تخرج من شكمان السيارة في حالات معينة كل منها له لون مختلف عن الآخر، ومن خلاله يمكن تشخيص حالة المحرك: إذا كان لون العادم أبيض مستمر مع حالات التشغيل العادية وفي جميع الظروف، فهذا دليل على أن هناك تسرب لمياه التبريد إلى غرفة الاحتراق وتخترق معه، وإذا كان لون العادم رمادي فاتح يميل إلى السواد فهذا دليل على احتراق كمية كبيرة من الوقود في غرفة الاحتراق مما يدل على احتياج الكربراتير للضبط ً (ضبط الوقود مع الهواء)، وإذا كان لون العادم أزرق سماوي فذلك دليل على أن هناك احتراق لزيت التزييت في غرفة الاحتراق، وهو دل على احتياج المحرك للإصلاح


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

قصة رئــــــعة لما فيها من معاني اتمنى ان تعجبكم 
شخص يروي محادثته بينه وبين حكيم:
توجهت الى حكيم لاسأله عن شيء يحيرني 

فسمعته يقول:"عن ماذا تريد ان تسأل؟ " 

قلت:"ما هو اكثر شيء مدهش في البشر؟"

فأجابني:"البشر!يملون من الطفولة,يسارعون ليكبروا,
ثم يتوقون ليعودوا اطفالا ثانية"

"يضيعون صحتهم ليجمعوا المال,ثم يصرفون المال
ليستعيدوا الصحة"

"يفكرون بالمستقبل بقلق,وينسون الحاضر, فلا يعيشون
الحاضر ولا المستقبل"

"يعيشون كما انهم لن يموتوا ابدا, ويموتون كما لو انهم
لم يعيشوا ابدا"

مرت لحظات صمت...

ثم سألت:"ماهي دروس الحياة التي على البشر ان يتعلموها؟"

فأجابني:

"ليتعلموا انهم لايستطيعون جعل احد يحبهم,كل ما يستطيعون
فعله هو جعل انفسهم محبوبين"

"ليتعلموا الا يقارنوا انفسهم مع الاخرين"

"ليتعلموا التسامح ويجربوا الغفران"

"ليتعلموا انهم قد يسببون جرحا عميقا لمن يحبون في 
بضع دقائق فقط,لكن قد يحتاجون لمداواتهم سنوات طويلة"

"ليتعلموا ان الانسان الاغنى ليس من يملك الاكثر,بل هو
من يحتاج الاقل" 

"ليتعلموا ان هناك اشخاص يحبوهم جدا ولكنهم لم يتعلموا
كيف يظهروا او يعبروا عن شعورهم"

"ليتعلموا ان شخصين يمكن ان ينظرا الى نفس الشيء و
ويريانه بشكل مختلف"

"ليتعلموا انه يكفي ان يسامح احدهما الاخر, لكن عليهم
ان يسامحواانفسهم ايضا"

قلت بخضوع:"شكـــــرا لـــــــــك"


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

منقولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## المهندس العيساوي (24 يونيو 2009)

اعتقد هنالك سبب اخر سبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك الا وهو انسداد انبوب العادم في بعض الحالات مما يسبب ضغط على المحرك وبالتالي ترتفع الحرارة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (25 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل اخى شكرى
بارك الله فيك


----------



## رنا البغدادي (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات المفيدة....
مهندسة طائرات....


----------



## معتز المهندس (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## moh_hasan43 (25 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 يونيو 2009)

المهندس العيساوي قال:


> اعتقد هنالك سبب اخر سبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك الا وهو انسداد انبوب العادم في بعض الحالات مما يسبب ضغط على المحرك وبالتالي ترتفع الحرارة



9- وجود عائق او انثناء في مسلك العادم .

البغدادي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكر خاص للمهندس شكري محمد نوري

على طرح هذا الموضوع 

فهو يمس كل فرد في المجتمع 

وفعلا فإن إرتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك لها تأثير على أداء المحرك

والعمر الإفتراضي له

ناهيك عن السلامة للمركبة وراكبيها

وتقدير للمهندس محمود جمال الذي اختفى منذ فترة 

على مساهماته العديدة في مواضيع السيارات

جزاهم الله خيرا وبارك فيهم.


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور يا سيدنا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 أغسطس 2009)

نتائج إستطلاع موضوع النقاش لشهري رمضان وشوال 

كانت في صالح موضوع :

أسباب ارتفاع حرارة المحرك.

وقد نال على نسبة 63% من الأصوات . عدد الأصوات 13 صوت قام بها 11 شخصا.

نال هذا الموضوع على 7 أصوات.

الموضوع للتثبيت.

وفق الله الجميع.

وكل عام والجميع بخير.


----------



## hmdslm (25 أغسطس 2009)

*حرارة المحرك*

:5:شكرا لكل من ساهم بالموضوع:67:


----------



## المكى عبد الرحمن (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على معلوماتك التى افدتنا بها مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmadco (26 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على هالمعلومات الجيدة


----------



## رائد ميكانيك (31 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات ولكن هناك اسباب لم يتم ذكرها مثل وجود احتمالية انسداد في مجرى المياه داخل المحرك او اضافة بعض سوائل التي تضاف مع ماء التبريد اكثر من المقرر مثل مادة dc4


----------



## مـ سـ لـ م (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع وعلى كل هذه النصائح المفيدة


----------



## khalidmoharram81 (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووور علي المعلومات القيمة ايضا اذا كان الخلوص في صمامات السحب والعادم غير مضبوط فان ذلك يكون سببا في ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك


----------



## ولد أبوظبي (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على معلومات طيبه بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات رائعه بارك الله فيك


----------



## رفعت سلطان (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرالادارة المنتدى على المجهود المبزول


----------



## رفعت سلطان (2 سبتمبر 2009)

عندى سؤال اريد الرد نعلم تماما انالرشاش فى محرك الديزل مكون من قطعطين كيف لايتسرب الوقد
المضغوط داخل غرفة الاحتراق


----------



## رفعت سلطان (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ايضا تاكل اسطوانة القابض يؤدى الى فقد فى قدرة المحرك ممايسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك


----------



## رفعت سلطان (3 سبتمبر 2009)

تاكل اسطوانة القابض وضعف اليايات او تحميل السائق على الدبرياج يؤدى الى ارتفاع درجة الحرارة


----------



## اللورد900 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم


----------



## م/محمد عادل السيد (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على كل هذه المعلومات القيمه .وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## فراس بشناق (7 سبتمبر 2009)

50نصيحه ؟ وينهم انا بس شايف 15؟


----------



## امين عبده (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله اما بعد جزى الله خير الاخوة الذين اقامو هاذا الملتقى وكذالك المشاركين فية مع اني قريب العهد في الملتقى لكني رايت فية فائدة كبيرة ورايت فية العلم الكثير والذي يدل على الفهم الكبير ويدل على حرص الاخوة على افادة الاخوة في هاذا الامر المهم والذي قد تاخرنا فية كثيرا وجعلنا من المتاخرين عن العالم وهي من الاسباب التي صلتت الاعدا علينا ولا اريد ان اطيل الكلام ونخرج عن الموضوع الريسي ولذالك اود ان اضيف بعض الملومات الى ما ذكرة الاخ المهندس في الاسباب السابقة بعض الاسباب وهي 
1-الحمل الزائد
2-سددفي فلتر الهوا اومداخل الهوا 
3-وفي المحركات التي يوجد فيها رديتر للهواء عدم التبريد المناسب للهواء الداخل 
4-وجود خلل في التيربوشارجر 
5-وجود خلل في البلوف او عدم الضبط الصحيح لها 
6-وجود اوساخ على رديتر الماء وما ادري ما الذي قصدة المهندس بقولة وجود اوساخ في واجهة المشع من الأمام 
ولعل الاخ اراد بقوله السير بسرعة بطيئة ولمدة طويلة والله اعلم وهناك اسباب اخرى ترجع الى نوع عمل المحرك واسباب ترجع الى الصيانة المطلوبة للمحرك واسباب ترجع الى المكان والزمان ويطول ذكرها في هذة العجالة ولعلي ساذكرها في وقت لاحق وبعد ما سبق اود ان اقول اني من البشر فاذا وجد اي اخ خلل اي خطى او توضيح فلا يبخل علي فانا طالب علم والعلم هو مقصي ورضى الله هو مطلبي وارجو المسامحة والله الموفق والسلام عليكم


----------



## yas_bas (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكرا يا مهندسين على الموضوع والردود ​ 
واذا ممكن اضيف بعض الاسباب لزيادة درجة حرارة المحرك ​ 
ومنها ان يكون صمام الحرارة (ان وجد)يعمل بشكل غير منتظم في الفتح والاغلاق مع التأثر بدرجة الحرارة ​ 
وممكن ان تكون المشكلة من نظام العادم بوجود انسداد بعلبة الشكمان او الرصاص وفلتر الصوت​ 
وكذلك نوعية وسيط التبريد او سائل المبرد​


----------



## شكري سليمان (8 سبتمبر 2009)

زيادة عن اساس المقالة المنشورة: ـ
1. وجود الاوساخ في واجهة المشع ستؤدي لاغلاق المجاري التي سيتمكن بها التيار الهوائ المار بين انابيبه والزعانف. وعدم وجود الاوساخ يعنى عدم اغلاق هذه المجاري والفتحات وبالتالي زيادة فعالية التبريد.
2. النقطة الثانية والثالثة: تعنى صغر قطر الانابيب التي يتم سريانها للتبادل بين ماء التبريد والمعدن الملامس لها حتى تتم رحلتها بالعودة للرديتوري. وهذا يعنى تخفيض كفاءة وفعالية التبريد مرةً اخرى.
7. النقطة السابعة : تعنى ان المروحة غير قادرة عن استجلاب معدل كمية الهواء البارد على الرديتوري اي انخفاض ما يســمى بالـــvolumetric folw rate . وبالتالي انخافض فعالية التبريد المتوقع فيسخن المحرك.
8. انخفاض مستوى الزيت مؤلم جداً لان قيامه بالتبريد المباشر للاجزاء الداخلية للمحرك امر مهم جداً وانتقاصه يعنى انتقاص فعالية التبريد وكفاءته.
10. النقطة العاشرة: عملياً وبدقة طريقة انتقال الحرارة بين جسم المحرك وبين الاوساخ العالقة عليه هي بطريقة التوصيل اي conduction heat transfer بينما بين الاوساخ وبين الهواء الملامس لها تعتبر انتقال طاقة حرارية بطريقة الحمل convection heat transfer وبالتالي فأن اعاقة التبادل تعتمد على معامل الــconductivity . فالاعتقاد انها تقلل من الكفاءة لا اساس له من التبرير الا ان وجود الاوساخ في حيز المحرك يعنى دخوله الي الكربرتور ولداخل قابينة السيارة .
26. النقطة السادسة والعشرون : فعلياً كفاءة وفعالية مجموع حصيلة التبريد لمحرك السيارة تكون في ادنى انخفاض مستواها عندما تكون السيارة واقفة ...لماذا ؟ لان عند التوقف سيتم ازالة تدخل تدفق تيار الهواء الجوي الطبيعي المتأتي من تحرك السيارة. والدليك على ان هذه المرحلة تق تماماً ان التبريد بالمروحة Forced convection heat transferسيتم اتوماتيكياً لمساعدة دائرة التبريد بالماء التي تعمل بالمضخة. 

على فكرة في هذا المجال وما يخص تشخيص توزيع الطاقة الحرارية بالمحرك بما فيه الجزء المهم ( الرديتور) يستعمل كاميرا التصوير الحراري infrared camera للتعرف عن ما مدى عدم انسداد انابيب الرديتوري ومدى توزيع الحرارة على المكابس فأن كان هناك اختلاف من نقطة لاخرى تظهر في شكل اختلاف الوان لمستويات الطاقة ..... الموضوع طويل لكن هذه المبادئ البسيطة عليه...
على كل حال معلومات كاتب البيانات الاصلية مليحة...شكراً


----------



## وائل عبده (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شكري سليمان (8 سبتمبر 2009)

امين عبده قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله اما بعد جزى الله خير الاخوة الذين اقامو هاذا الملتقى وكذالك المشاركين فية مع اني قريب العهد في الملتقى لكني رايت فية فائدة كبيرة ورايت فية العلم الكثير والذي يدل على الفهم الكبير ويدل على حرص الاخوة على افادة الاخوة في هاذا الامر المهم والذي قد تاخرنا فية كثيرا وجعلنا من المتاخرين عن العالم وهي من الاسباب التي صلتت الاعدا علينا ولا اريد ان اطيل الكلام ونخرج عن الموضوع الريسي ولذالك اود ان اضيف بعض الملومات الى ما ذكرة الاخ المهندس في الاسباب السابقة بعض الاسباب وهي
> 1-الحمل الزائد
> 2-سددفي فلتر الهوا اومداخل الهوا
> 3-وفي المحركات التي يوجد فيها رديتر للهواء عدم التبريد المناسب للهواء الداخل
> ...


 
سيدى الكريم...
وجود الاوساخ على المحرك يقصد بها الكاتب الاصلى انها تعيق التبادل الحراري بين سطح المعدن وبين الوسيط الذي سيتبادل معه الطاقة الحرارية .فمثلاً عندما لا تتواجد الاوساخ بين المعدن وبين الهواء المار بقوة المروحة على الرديتوري(مثلاً) يعنى ان كفاءة (كمية الطاقة الحرارية المتبادلة المصمم بها المحرك ) التبريد ستكون تمام التمام. ولكن عندما تأتي الاوساخ بين مجاري الرديتوري فأنها ستقطع مرور تيار الهواء بين انابيبه المتداخلة وتقلل مساحة المعدن المعرضة للهواء والتي ستتبادل الطاقة الحرارية العالية المتواجدة بالماء( والتي تنقل الحرارة للمعدن) وبين الهواء المندفع البارد(بواسطة المروحة أو طبيعياً نتاج سير السيارة) مما يقلل كفاءة وفعالية التبريد بشكل كبير.
عفواً للمداخلة وشكراً


----------



## امين عبده (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على التوضيح وانا اعلم ان الاوساخ على الرديتر او المحرك تؤثر ثأثترا جوهريا على عملية التبريد ولكن الاشكال كان حول معنى المشع واكرر شكري وتقديري لكل من شارك وبالاخص شكري سليمان


----------



## محمد رياض (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لكل من شارك بهذ العلومات


----------



## خالدابوعاشور (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة شكرا اخى المحترم اود منك ان تعطينى بعض الارشادات با النسبة للفتيس حيث انى مبتدئء متى يتم استعما الغيار الثانى والثالث والرابع وفى حالة وجود خلل فى البطارية واقوم بدفع السيارة بيدى ماذا افعل فى هذة الحالة ارجوك مزيد من النصح لسائق مبتدئء وشكرا استاذى


----------



## امين عبده (8 سبتمبر 2009)

خالدابوعاشور قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة شكرا اخى المحترم اود منك ان تعطينى بعض الارشادات با النسبة للفتيس حيث انى مبتدئء متى يتم استعما الغيار الثانى والثالث والرابع وفى حالة وجود خلل فى البطارية واقوم بدفع السيارة بيدى ماذا افعل فى هذة الحالة ارجوك مزيد من النصح لسائق مبتدئء وشكرا استاذى


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي العزيز لم افهم معنى السؤال وماذا تصد بالفتيس وشكرا


----------



## م احمد العراقي (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## casper_13_96 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة 

موضوع جميل جدا و مفيد كثيرا 

بس لو هرد هحتاج انى ادرس الموضوع و الردود 

و اقوم بأضافة ردى


بارك الله لكم جميعا


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا اخوان حقيقة الموضوع شيق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكر كل من شارك واضاف اي معلومة تغني الموضوع .

تسلموا وعاشت الايادي .

ومن الله التوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## خالدابوعاشور (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اشكركم على الشرح


----------



## خالدابوعاشور (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اولا اشكرك ثانيا سؤالى هو متى اقوم بعمل الغيارات من عصاية الفتيس والسيارة تجرى بسرعة على الطريق وشكرا


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان تكون الشروحات او المشاركات باستخدام مصطلحات عامة وليست بلهجة بلد معين لتكون مفهومة للجميع وخصوصا احنا مهندسين مثل ( ناقل الحركة , الفاصل , المعجل )بدل ما نقول ( كير ,كلتج ,سكليتر) او استخدام اصل هذه الكلمات من اللغة الانكليزية (gear box,clatch,accelerator) وشكرا


----------



## احمد الحوت (14 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة
واحب ان اضيف اذا كان ممكنا اذا كان محرك السيارة فيه اوساخ كثيرة من الكاربون يعني 
مستحق تجفيت فانه ايضا سوف يسهتلك الزيت للسيارة بكثرة ويحرقه بطريقة كبيرة ومع دخان ايضا فسوف ترتفع حرارة المحرك ايضا
والسلام عليكم


----------



## احمد الحوت (15 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم
اذا توفقت مضخة الماء في السيارة ( water pump ) عن العمل ايضا سبب مهم لاتفاع حرارة المحرك


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (15 سبتمبر 2009)

في السيارات الالمانية عموما وال(bmw) خصوصا يجن ان يتم تعويض النقص في ماء التبريد بعد توقف السيارة ل 6 ساعات فما فوق اي الى ان يبرد المحرك بالكامل لانه اذا تم فتح غطاء الماء والمحرك ساخن او المحرك يعمل فسوف تتكون فجوات هؤاء تؤدي الى ارتفاع حرارة المحرك .حذاري التعامل مع محرك ال(bmw) كما تتعامل مع السيارات اليابانية


----------



## حمكشه سيدو (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بصراحة الله يباركلك يا جميل على معلوماتك المتميزة


----------



## حمكشه سيدو (17 سبتمبر 2009)

خيركم من تعلم القران و علمه


----------



## حمكشه سيدو (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ان الله ينهى عن الفحشاء و المنكر و البغى


----------



## حمكشه سيدو (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الرجوع الى الله هو طريق النجاه


----------



## حمكشه سيدو (17 سبتمبر 2009)

كان الله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون اخيه


----------



## حمكشه سيدو (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بالصبر و المصابرة و الحلم يستطيع المسلمون ان يحكموا العالم


----------



## بشرا (18 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات رائعة وجميلة شكرا لكم جميعا اخص بالذكر الاخ المهندس مجمود جمـــــــــــــــال


----------



## اثير سليم (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الاسباب الخاصة بارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك والمطروحة وافية جدا


----------



## باهر عزت (20 سبتمبر 2009)

احتاج الاستفسار عن الاسباب التي تؤدي ال كسر الكرنك الخاص بالمولد الكمنز 1710 حيث حدث معي بالفعل 
انا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج واعمل مهندس صيانة بقرية سياحية احتاج الاجابة من فضلكم 
كتبت هذا السؤال اكثر من مرة دون الاجابة علية 
اشكركم الرب معكم ---- امين


----------



## ramzi khashan (25 سبتمبر 2009)

the" clutch slipping" also is one of the causes that makes the engine temp increased


----------



## أبو الوليد 20 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ...................................


----------



## شكري سليمان (26 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي..
- عمود الكرنك يستند على كراسي تحميل...(بديهي).
- هل انت متأكد من دوران عمود الكرنك لا رفــــــه فيه...بمعنى متزن والاتزان يختبر بأجهزة يعلم الله كم هي غالية، الا انه وبأقل ما يمكن يستخدم جهاز يدوي يسمى ميكرومتر ذو وجه الساعة للتعرف على مدى وجود عدم اتزان في الدوران.الا انه يمكن استخدام كاميرا التصوير الحراري ايظاً لمراقبة مناطق كراسي التحميل للتعرف على زيادة الطاقة الحرارية المنبعثة منها هي متكافئة من عدمه.هذا من جهة اي ان عدم اتزان الكرنك يؤدي للكسر.
-عمود الكرنك في السيارة به مجاري يغطيها الهلالات وهي منغمسة بالزيت. بالاضافة إلى ان المضخة ستعمل على دفع هذا الزيت داخل الكرنك بطريقة واخرى لامكانية تبريده من الداخل مما يقلل كمية الحرارة الكامنة داخلــه. وهذا عامل ينبغي ان تطابقــــه بالحالة التي عندك علماً بأن ترك الزيت حتى مرحلة انهيار كفائته يعنى غلق تلك المجاري وبالتالي سيؤدي لزيادة الحرارة المحيطة بالكرنك.

تلك هي نقاط عامة حاول ان تصنع منها مرحلة بدء لتشخيص حالة الكرنك المتواجد لذيك.


وقل ياالله.
شكراً لك.


----------



## ابو محي55566 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحت يا مهندس ان عندي كرسيدا 22r المكينه تسرف مويه يعني تنقص المويه ومافيه اي تهرييييب اعبي الاديتر فل بعد يومين القاه فاضي وترتفع الحرارة فل الله لا يهينك تكفا ساعدني [email protected]


----------



## aws.sh007 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعه
بس في اضافه انه حراره المحرك بتعتمد على درجه الحراره الي بيفتح عندها ثيرموس الحراره للعمل على تحريك دوره الماء لتبريد السياره و كمان بتعتمد على درجة الحراره الي بتعطي فيها زطمة الحراره كهرباء لتشغيل المروحه وطبعا هاد كله بيعتمد على درجه الحراره للبلد الي انتا فيها يعني في بلدان بتكون الحراره فيها بشكل عام بارده المفروض يكون الثيرموس بيفتح عند درجه حراره اعلى من البلدان الي فيها درجه الحراره مرتفع نفس الشي بالنسبه لزطمه الحراره
الخلاصه اذا كانت عندك مشكلة حراره بالسياره ما تنسى هالاحتمال وطبعا لنفس السياره في في درجات مختلفه لثيرموس الحراره ولزطمه الحراره يعني ممكن بتبديل الثيرموس او الزطمه تحل المشكله


----------



## aymanstarnet (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ادم تقنيه (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على كل شي
وارجو منكم المزيد واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم ياهندسه على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## commander 15 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

استاذي 
تعجبني جدا مواضيع النقاش وانا اطلب من جميع الإخوة قراءة الموضوع جيدا قبل الإدلاء بآرائهم
وهذه بعض النقاط لمناقشتها معك
النقطة رقم (4) انا معك في التوقيت المتقدم يرفع الحرارة ولكن ليس معك في المتأخر
النقطة ( 17 ) تحتاج الى شرح
النقطة (20) هل خلل ساعة الحرارة يرفع من درجة حرارة المحرك اعتقد لا
النقطة (26) السير بسرعة يطيئة لمدة بطيئة اعتقد هنا ك خطأ في الكتابة
وانت نسيت ابسط سبب لإرتفاع الحرارة 
هو قطع سير الروحة او عدم العمل بسبب كهربائي اذا كانت المروحة كهربائية
تحياتي لك استاذنا


----------



## abduljaleel (3 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز م. محمود ديزل 
لقد ذكرت مرارا أن هذه النصائح من موضوعاتي الخاصة وقد تم نشرها بأسمي وصورتي في ملحق السيارات (أوتو) الأسبوعي التابع لجريدة الجمهورية المصرية - كما تم نشره على الانترنت بأسمي أيضا على موقع سعودي متخصص في السيارات بالعربي وهو www.thecartech.com
وشكرا
م/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة
*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد  يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*

×××××××××××××××××××
 
مهندس صيانة سيارات بشركة مصرية توكيل سيارات ميتسوبيشي بمصر


----------



## حسام محي الدين (3 نوفمبر 2009)

موضواع جميل ومفيد ولكن اذا كان سير المروحه مرخى او السنسور الخاص بتشغيل المروحه الكهرباء غير ضقيق او لو تيل الفرامل محمل او فرامل اليد غير نزله للااخر او لو اسطوانة الدبرياج خفيفه سوف يكون سرعه عالية للمحرك وسرعه بطائيه للسيارة سوف يوادى سخونة المحرك واتمنى ان تكون فها افلده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسين عدوى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## سمير شربك (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة والمداخلات المفيدة 
واحتاجها كثيرا في طبيعة عملي


----------



## أبو ج (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## HAMED MINA (8 مارس 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا على المعلومات :63:


----------



## HAMED MINA (8 مارس 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة:63:


----------



## HAMED MINA (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## فوجي محمد يعقوب (3 مايو 2010)

مشكور علي النصائح


----------



## احسان الشبل (23 يونيو 2010)

عاااااااااااشت ااااااااااااااااااااديكم


----------



## ضياءكامل (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكور ياورد وماقصرت


----------



## محمد الطيب علي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم بس والله يكون ماقصرت اذا ما تناولت بعد هذا دوره الوقود


----------



## dawi511 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

معلومات مهمه ومفيده 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف2010 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك واحسن الله اليك


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (31 مارس 2011)

thanks for you


----------



## م انس بصبوص (5 أبريل 2011)

مشككوووووور يا كبير


----------



## ر.م علي (28 يونيو 2011)

معلومات قيمة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## memo_k52 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي


----------



## noo7 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور كتير يا زعيم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم وكذلك على كل من اضاف او ساهم في اثراء الموضوع .

تقبلوا فائق احترامي وتقديري .

اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## حسام طاهر توفيق (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدقدوره (28 يناير 2012)

الشكر للجميع


----------



## eng.eslamsalah (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا ... جزاك الله خير


----------



## احسان العبيدي (18 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات ,


----------



## fay_gh (21 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على المعلومات​


----------

